# Anybody else have a 95-96' Specialized Stumpjumper FSR?



## karstkid (May 16, 2004)

I had one of these - just seeing if anyone else did. It was sure a tank, steel main frame, aluminum rear, Fox Alps shock in the back, like 2.5" of rear travel, but the it was a sweet riding bike at the time and way ahead of the game as far as suspension designs went.


----------



## patpend2000 (May 11, 2004)

*95 Fsr*

I've been riding my FSR since the day I bought it in 95. I have replaced just about every component on the bike over the years as well as having rebuild the rear bushings 4 times so far. I went even further and in 95 and bought a lawwill leader 3 fork that I am still running to this day. I have a total of 16 pivots, all of which require maintenance.

Your right though, it's a sweet ride, every year I look to replace it but I still have not found anything else that I like as well.

Kelly


----------



## mtmikebr (May 19, 2004)

*Very nice*

I've got one also, it's a very nice bike, the parts are a little hard to get (swingarm, etc). I've tried to build it up as an 8-spd, XTR front derailleur is not doing very well! It rubs in the bottom of the derailleur and I can't adjust the thing.
Do either of you guys have a recommendation for a new front der.? ie top-pull, but what kind of swing, etc.

Also, can you rebuild the Fox Alps 4r?

Thanks!


----------



## Cocopelli (Dec 4, 2004)

*Pics*

hi

would be nice, if s.o. post some pics. I going to rebuild my 94' frame, and am searching for some inspiration for that project..
Thx


----------



## mtmikebr (May 19, 2004)

*I will...*



Cocopelli said:


> hi
> 
> would be nice, if s.o. post some pics. I going to rebuild my 94' frame, and am searching for some inspiration for that project..
> Thx


But, mine doesn't work too well in the front der area. Can't get much advice either. Tomorrow I'll post the pics...


----------



## Rev. Gusto (Mar 3, 2004)

*FSR Comp -- Yellowish Orange*

Are these the ones with the monocoq type frames? A friend has one, not sure of the year -- might be later 1990s and best described above -- minus the rear shock, and probably some hardware. The shock fell off on a ride, then he left it on his bumper when he drove home. Searched quite a few shops in SoCal but no luck and Specialized wouldn't participate from consumers or a couple of shops that tried to source it. Any ideas on a source for a replacement part(s)? He's threatening to weld some pipe to replace the shock. Searched eBay, this site, etc. 
Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## mtmikebr (May 19, 2004)

*No, but close...*

Here's the pics I promised. What do you think?


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

I have one of those frames but the bushings are wasted. Where can I find replacement bushings for it and a replacement shock since the shock is broken to.


----------



## patpend2000 (May 11, 2004)

There are still a couple of bushing kits available from specialized, have your dealer call, take your serial No. with you to the dealer as specialized may need this to believe you are still riding this frame (don't ask).

As for the shock, I would like to know as well, mine is leaking around the seals and Fox won't service these shocks anymore.


----------



## mtmikebr (May 19, 2004)

*you're in luck*

I don't know about the bushings, maybe a fastener/bearing shop has something close.
As for the rear shock, there are replacements you can get for around $200 from this place:

http://www.risseracing.com/applications/Workbook1.htm

find the old fsr on the chart and you can get just about whatever you want to pay for. I personally don't think the frame is worth getting the higher end ($300+) shock.

I'm dissapointed that Fox won't service the old Alps4 that comes on it! The thing isn't that complicated (opened it up once).


----------



## mtmikebr (May 19, 2004)

*btw...*

What front derailleur are you guys using on these bikes? I've got an old XTR 8-speed, top pull/top swing that's not doing a good enough job and would like to know what works better!
Thanks!


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

patpend2000 said:


> There are still a couple of bushing kits available from specialized, have your dealer call, take your serial No. with you to the dealer as specialized may need this to believe you are still riding this frame (don't ask).
> 
> As for the shock, I would like to know as well, mine is leaking around the seals and Fox won't service these shocks anymore.


You know it's ******** like this that is gonna send me back to riding full rigid. I am so sick of hearing that manufacturers won't support suspension components that are more than a few years old....


----------



## John Ramirez (Aug 19, 2014)

karstkid said:


> I had one of these - just seeing if anyone else did. It was steel main frame, aluminum rear, Fox Alps shock in the back, like 2.5" of rear travel, but the it was a sweet riding bike at the time and way ahead of the game as far as suspension designs went.


 the 96 Stumpjumper was my favorite Bike unfortunately someone stole it from my back yard . I was lucky to find another in decent condition. And unfortunately that was also stolen smh.


----------



## Norcal7 (Dec 17, 2021)

This guy has a 97



https://bikesheaven.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/01-2-scaled.jpg


----------

